# Massive CG (Lightning Strike)



## MA-Caver (May 26, 2011)

This ain't no fake... was funny seeing that photographer jump (I would too) but on how fricken close it was was scary...

[yt]Jm3rHONOr9o[/yt]


----------



## Carol (May 26, 2011)

Whoa!!!!


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Time to become very, very small and leave the area......


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very cool! I may try to record some of the lightning storms we get near my house. Hopefully none will strike that close, but they are quite spectacular to watch. Thanks for sharing.

James


----------

